# My Dream Business



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

I want to create a homestead company that I also want to be a consumer to. I'm a 30-year old autistic woman with generalized anxiety disorder. 

I want to sell bulk grains, produce, soup mixes, breakfast cereal (beyond granola, muesli, grape-nuts and flakes), coffee, chocolate, chocolate milk, (fresh and nesquik-like mix), hot cocoa, powdered dairy products, coffee drinks, condiments, baked goods and dried goods.

I'm under a day program called new vista career academy. It's a vocational program for autistic adults.

My dream is using my dream business to make sure my dad's dream of establishing a care home for me and other people is well funded.


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

Sounds good 👍go for it .


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

That sounds wonderful. I think having the store is a reasonable goal. Making everything that is sold in the store isn't so reasonable. Running a store is a FULL TIME job. 

There are wonderful bulk stores in some parts of the country. Are there any in your part of California?


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> That sounds wonderful. I think having the store is a reasonable goal. Making everything that is sold in the store isn't so reasonable. Running a store is a FULL TIME job.
> 
> There are wonderful bulk stores in some parts of the country. Are there any in your part of California?


Mother's market in santa ana have a bulk food section.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I purchase almonds, cashews, dates, and other stuff that I can't get economically at the regular grocery stores.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I purchase almonds, cashews, dates, and other stuff that I can't get economically at the regular grocery stores.


I used to get bulk mini chocolate chips from mother's market for my corn flakes cereal. My favorite way of enjoying corn flakes is homemade baking chocolate shavings and mini chocolate chips.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

You must not have any health issues that impact your food choices.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> You must not have any health issues that impact your food choices.


I have a food texture issue with yogurt, Chinese black beans and cilantro, Sour dinner dishes and heavy vinegar dinner dishes.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I think I wasn’t clear. I meant that you apparently don’t have a health reason to limit sugar or carbohydrates.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I think I wasn’t clear. I meant that you apparently don’t have a health reason to limit sugar or carbohydrates.


Exactly. I don't have any health reason to limit sugar or carbohydrates.


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

Who doesn’t like chocolate chips cookies and corn flakes I’m going to have to give that a try


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

SUGAR RUSH

LOL


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Wellbuilt said:


> Who doesn’t like chocolate chips cookies and corn flakes I’m going to have to give that a try


Blech! Not me! 

Hmmm, I haven't had good chocolate chip cookies since a few years before Grandma passed away. I should make some.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

How would someone find funding for a store? products ?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Find a partner with funds who doesn’t want to run the store.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Find a partner with funds who doesn’t want to run the store.


Might as well just get a job .


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

It would be a good idea to work in a store that sells those kinds of products to get an idea of how the operation works.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

In my town we see so many new business open but soon fail. Seems like if your not big enough to make enough money from day one you fail. Used to be your could start small and grow your business .


----------



## WilfredGilkeyx (8 mo ago)

In my opinion, you got a nice idea, Jerryberry. To avoid future financial risks, especially in times of the global COVID-19 pandemic and war in Ukraine, it is really important to understand the market, so I recommend you to approach the https://barkersprocurement.com/procurement-consultancy/ business consulting company that can help you to keep focused with your business and setting the proper mechanisms to ensure that your business will handle these hard times. I wish you good luck with your idea!


----------



## JurJar (Dec 20, 2020)

Sounds good! Wish you luck!


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

jessyrich said:


> How are you doing these days?
> How is the business going?


Same old Same old


----------

